# Detailing News- CarPro Microfibre WashMitt



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from Carpro 


CarPro.UK said:


> Within the next few days the UK launch of our newest wash media will be announced.
> 
> The all new *CarPro Hand Wash* - twin blend microfibre wash mitt.
> The *CarPro Hand Wash* was designed with a dense plush twin microfibre blend to ensure safe cleaning with low maintenance.
> ...


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Sounds good. I like this style of mitt and my Car Pro merino wool one (aka Donald Trump) has seen better days so it's time for a replacement.
One thing that has puzzled me about the care of merino wool mitts is not to dry them in sunlight - has anyone told the sheep about this?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking to get one of these as soon as available.


----------



## M1UDE (Mar 7, 2017)

Any price point indicated yet?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just seen these on Elite Car Care £13.99


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I won the Twitter competition so can't wait to put it to the test 


Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I can highly recommended at anyone who is interested in this mitt go buy one!
I'm normally a wash pad not mitt kinda guy but I did enjoy this mitt.
I won the Twitter comp and received mine during the week and used it today for the first time 

For me the pros are: 
Lightweight materials really make a difference and makes it noticeably easy to work with.
Fibres are nice and plush and lose feeling giving an easy glide, lots of bubble retention and confidence your not swiping around grit
A real quality feel in the manufacture, really well made, feels proper sturdy and gives the impression it'll last you a really long time 

Cons (for me): 
The mesh bit at the back has a sown in section to help place your fingers, for me I didn't like it as it didn't feel like the natural place for my fingers. Maybe I have odd hands??
Also being pure white face I felt more paranoid about checking it for dirt after every time I finished in the rinse bucket. My current wash pad is white and blue and I feel less paranoid about checking for dirt every time, all in the mind I know. 

A strong 8.5/10 for me, not something I'd normally buy but if your in the market for a wash mitt then I don't see any reason why you wouldn't get on brilliantly with it and it'll do you a great job every time 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I won the DW competition for this wash mitt, and can only agree with what dchapman88 has said above. I did, however, like the fact that it is white, so I did the usual two bucket wash, along with the hose to rinse off the mitt whenever I felt necessary. The stitching that separates your fingers did take a bit of getting used to, and I found that if you out your thumb and first finger on one side, and the other three (or four in some counties) on the other, it works well. 

It held lashings of water, delivered loads of foam on the panels. I'm really very happy with it. 

Thanks to all at Carpro btw. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just ordered one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Well impressed so far. I've bought several lambs wool mitts in the last few years and find that they don't last very long. Might be that I don't look after them as I should but this looks like it will wear well and last longer than wool. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

